

How To Stop Sucking And Be Awesome Instead by Jeff Atwood - mmariani
http://youtu.be/L7EGIt3-WUQ

======
EliRivers
When did Atwood jump the shark? I think he was when he started blogging about
coding for a living, instead of coding for a living.

